# rang council about dwa



## kooga_21 (Jan 10, 2012)

I was sitting here thinking about dwa license so rang my local council to enquire about it and he explained there going to be changing the license next year from a 1 year to a 2 year and he said he did not like the thought I lived in a terraced house as if it escaped it could get into the neighbours house and at the end he said in the changes to the license he got in contact with the hospital in Liverpool and he then turned round and said you will have to have anti venum in your house and for a rattlesnake anti venum is $6000.

Are other councils making you have anti venum in your house or isit just mine


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi

I think it is illegal to keep anti venom at home as it is a prescription medicine. It is not part of my licence. If Liverpool is the closet, anti venom should not be a problem, as below

The Alistair Reid Venom Research Unit at LSTM is a unique resource for snake venom research. The unit hosts the largest collection of venomous snakes in the UK, for use in clinical and scientific studies to improve the efficacy, safety and affordability of anti-venom to treat victims of snakebite, with a focus on the rural poor of Africa. The Vemon Unit is part of the Molecular & Biochemical Parasitology Group.

Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine I believe hold more than London Zoo.

Can't see you getting a licence in a terraced house, unless you make the your room bomb proof so to speak


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

kooga_21 said:


> I was sitting here thinking about dwa license so rang my local council to enquire about it and he explained there going to be changing the license next year from a 1 year to a 2 year and he said he did not like the thought I lived in a terraced house as if it escaped it could get into the neighbours house and at the end he said in the changes to the license he got in contact with the hospital in Liverpool and he then turned round and said you will have to have anti venum in your house and for a rattlesnake anti venum is $6000.
> 
> Are other councils making you have anti venum in your house or isit just mine


The new 2 year license came into effect in March 2010. The rest of his information is nonsense.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

kooga_21 said:


> I was sitting here thinking about dwa license so rang my local council to enquire about it and he explained there going to be changing the license next year from a 1 year to a 2 year and he said he did not like the thought I lived in a terraced house as if it escaped it could get into the neighbours house and at the end he said in the changes to the license he got in contact with the hospital in Liverpool and he then turned round and said you will have to have anti venum in your house and for a rattlesnake anti venum is $6000.
> 
> Are other councils making you have anti venum in your house or isit just mine


Wow, did you actually speak to the person who deals with DWAL? Can't believe he can be so misinformed. 

I'm pretty sure you can't keep anti venom unless you have a poisons license - which is pretty much impossible to obtain unless you're a research institution etc.

And like Southwest Vipers says the license is for 2 years already - not next year.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Shit I am being drawn in to a dubious post again!

........what the hell difference does a terraced house make to an application? Is it prohibited under the DWA act No it isnt!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Keepers are in an enviable position when the legalities of DWAL are better known by ourselves than the people issuing them. it sounds like your council are talking a lot of old shit.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I live in a terraced house - my council have absolutely NO objections to it whatsoever... why on earth should it matter? What will they bring in next? "Your detached property must be at least 5 miles from your nearest neighbour.."

I struggle to believe ANY council being so poorly informed - if you simply search for "Dangerous wild animals licence UK" you will be inundated with page after page of different local authorities and their recently updated '2 year' licence system.

Also - advising you to keep antivenin in your home is not only completely impractical, it is bordering on illegal advice - you could seriously harm yourself trying to administer it without medical training. Not to mention - what if you were to go into shock? 

I think this guy is pulling your leg to say the least...


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

there a place near carmarthen that makes anti venome,
know they have a lot of austrailian sp there, and probley have others


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

patterkillar said:


> there a place near carmarthen that makes anti venome,
> know they have a lot of austrailian sp there, and probley have others


 
Wheres that? As someone that lives in South Wales and held a DWA license here for two I have never heard of this place.

Also up in West Wales then I am guessing any inspection would be done by Lance Jepson, so even if the LA doesnt know what they are talking about he definatelly does.


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

SiUK said:


> Wheres that? As someone that lives in South Wales and held a DWA license here for two I have never heard of this place.
> 
> Also up in West Wales then I am guessing any inspection would be done by Lance Jepson, so even if the LA doesnt know what they are talking about he definatelly does.


Snake antivenom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

address half way down page under antivenoum producers,
based in newcastle emlyn
think there also have place in capel dewi,(where they keep the sheep to produce the syrum


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

found better link
Health: Blood of sheep protects against tongue of viper: There may be no rattlesnakes in Wales, but researchers on a small Carmarthen farm may save some of the two million people worldwide bitten by snakes each year. Jeremy Hart reports - Health News


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

no way I never knew that, does anyone else have any more info about them?


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

SiUK said:


> no way I never knew that, does anyone else have any more info about them?


I wouldn't get too excited (unless you really like sheep), it is an antibody rather than venom production facility. 

David.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

GT2540 said:


> Can't see you getting a licence in a terraced house, unless you make the your room bomb proof so to speak


I live in a terraced house, and had no problems at all.

The room you keep hots in MUST be escape proof. Thats why an inspection is needed. If the room is escape proof, then it shouldn't matter where your house is located.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

DavidR said:


> I wouldn't get too excited (unless you really like sheep), it is an antibody rather than venom production facility.
> 
> David.


 
well I do live in Wales now......:blush:


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

SiUK said:


> well I do live in Wales now......:blush:


what did you do to *deserve *that :lol2:


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

They use dollars in Wales now, learn something new everyday!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I learnt a long time ago that you need to get any advice from councles in writing.
I had one women who lied to me several times just to put me off doing what I was planning.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

kooga_21 said:


> I was sitting here thinking about dwa license so rang my local council to enquire about it and he explained there going to be changing the license next year from a 1 year to a 2 year and he said he did not like the thought I lived in a terraced house as if it escaped it could get into the neighbours house and at the end he said in the changes to the license he got in contact with the hospital in Liverpool and he then turned round and said you will have to have anti venum in your house and for a rattlesnake anti venum is $6000.
> 
> Are other councils making you have anti venum in your house or isit just mine


Utter balls. For a start, one vial of antivenom isn't going to do a thing. It needs IV infusing in to your bloodstream as opposed to injecting. This can only really be done in a hospital setting, and if you've been bitten by a rattler, it's quite unlikely that you'd be able to do this yourself AND transport yourself to a hospital.. especially due to the huge risk of allergic reaction that comes with antivenoms. 
Using Crofab as an example, the starting dose is around 5 vials, depending on the size of the patient and severity of the bite, duration since being bitten, etc. Up to a maximum of 18 or so vials! Antivenom also has a very short shelf life and so would need replacing often. This is best left up to the specialist institutions... you do NOT need to have it at your own disposal.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Personally, I'm getting tired of threads like this. 

Firstly, if it was a genuine person at your council that you spoke to, then they've got a good imagination and should be sacked for severly mis-informing you 
B - the licence is already for 2 years (as already said).
Thirdly, no you are not required to have anti-venom in your house (I'm not sure on the legalities of it).
D - Your house style should have nothing to do with it. I live in a mid terrace back-to-back house and due to the security of my vivariums, the vet and council inspector were more then happy to issue my licence.

And fifthly - Why are people insistant on asking questions like this on a worldwide public forum (where any Tom, Dick or Harry can "advise" you) instead of getting the correct information from your council in the first place?? 

I am not surprised that many DWA licence holders do not come on this forum any more. I am also surprised how many licence holders have already commented on this thread.

(rant over)


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

in most LAs the person you will get given to to speak to about animal related matters is probably either an 'animal health officer' or...as most people call them.....the 'dog warden'. Realistically they are very unlikely to know FA about it, ask to speak to a senior EHO instead as they are much more likely to be able to advise(doesnt really matter what type of EHO as long as it isnt a food inspector).


----------

